# Very frustrated with Amazon and their lack of support of the HDX...



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

The other week, literally just a couple of hours after Amazon announced their new line of Kindle HDs, my HDX (8.9, 64 gig, 4G LTE) died.  It is not even two years old.  I did not buy the extended warranty, something I take responsibility for...but it never occurred to me that if it broke, I would not be able to have it fixed **at all**.  I called around a couple of tablet places and drove to a third (all were 2-3 hours away) and was told that they can't order parts for the HDX so they could not fix it.  

I just called Amazon to see if there was any recourse.  The replacement program that they used to have...is no longer.  I was told that because of the new line, Amazon has eliminated the program since we can now get a new tablet for less than the program offered the replacements for.  I pointed out, that the new tablets were in all ways LESS than the HDX I currently own.  The CS rep then asked a supervisor for an exception, and was denied.  The very best they can offer me is $90 off the cost of a new (now discontinued HDX.)  Of course all that was after they tried to convince me that I did not need a 64 gigs of ram...and asking questions as to why I needed the 4G LTE.

I don't see myself spending over $400 for something that can't be fixed, and has a very good chance of dying before year two.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I too have an 8.9 HDX and was thinking of getting a 7 " before they disappeared. Needless to say, not going to be doing that now. Amazon has so much going for it, I don't understand their logic sometimes. I think will be sticking with my Samsung tablet, and checking out a new Kobo ereader. Amazon will still get some of my business, but their dictatorial attitude towards my content and where I can store it, is very aggravating to me. Wanna buy a 64 gb HDX WiFi only?  
Eta: I am also not impressed with the font choices or lack thereof on kindle e readers. 
Susie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WagsWife said:


> I just called Amazon to see if there was any recourse. The replacement program that they used to have...is no longer. I was told that because of the new line, Amazon has eliminated the program since we can now get a new tablet for less than the program offered the replacements for. I pointed out, that the new tablets were in all ways LESS than the HDX I currently own. The CS rep then asked a supervisor for an exception, and was denied. The very best they can offer me is $90 off the cost of a new (now discontinued HDX.) Of course all that was after they tried to convince me that I did not need a 64 gigs of ram...and asking questions as to why I needed the 4G LTE.


I'm confused. I don't recall any publicly advertised replacement program? Unless, maybe, if you purchased some sort of extended warranty from a third party.

In my experience -- both personally and anecdotally from folks here -- if it's still under warranty, they'll replace it, but otherwise not. The warranty is one year and if fails after that, they _may_ offer you a discount on a replacement (usually refurbished) but not always. And they don't have to. The device is out of warranty.

It seems to me, that, as they're offering you $90 off a new device identical to the one that has failed, a device they don't even sell any more, that's a pretty reasonable offer. Especially if that's the device you want vs one of the newer ones.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

WagsWife said:


> I called around a couple of tablet places and drove to a third (all were 2-3 hours away) and was told that they can't order parts for the HDX so they could not fix it.
> 
> The very best they can offer me is $90 off the cost of a new (now discontinued HDX.)


Did the 3rd party repair shop tell you what part needed replacement? See this page http://www.portatronics.com/index.php?cat=c734_Kindle-HDX.html&XTCsid=j47ef1uv395pushdscn6kr41k7

Replacement parts plus labor tend to be expensive - so it makes sense that you may need to weigh the cost of repair vs. buying a new tablet. Options would be for you to sell your HDX for parts in eBay or CL (there is a market for parts - folks in the same boat as you), and hopefully you will get more than $90, and maybe you can buy a pre-owned HDX from here in KBoards (just post a wanted message in Buy and Sell) or in other online markets for a lower price than what Amazon is offering you (if you find their offer price less $90 to be too expensive).

Anyways, I understand being downhearted about the damage - I felt the same way with my DX. But at the end of the day, it comes with the territory of owning electronics. One-year warranty is standard so also can't blame the manufacturer. The offer was very generous. I only got offered $20 for my damaged DX, but I did not complain, since that was an older ereader that had recovered its cost through years of use.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm confused. I don't recall any publicly advertised replacement program? Unless, maybe, if you purchased some sort of extended warranty from a third party.
> 
> In my experience -- both personally and anecdotally from folks here -- if it's still under warranty, they'll replace it, but otherwise not. The warranty is one year and if fails after that, they _may_ offer you a discount on a replacement (usually refurbished) but not always. And they don't have to. The device is out of warranty.
> 
> It seems to me, that, as they're offering you $90 off a new device identical to the one that has failed, a device they don't even sell any more, that's a pretty reasonable offer. Especially if that's the device you want vs one of the newer ones.


I did not expect for them to offer me any discount. I was fully prepared and expecting to pay upwards of $250 to have it fixed, because that is still about half the price of the new one. That is why I did not contact Amazon right away. The chance you take when not purchasing the extended warranty, normally is that you will then pay the full cost of having it repaired. I was willing to pay that...except that it can't be repaired, not because of anything I have done to the tablet, but because Amazon does not support any kind of repairs. It is like they want their Kindles to be disposable. A $550 item is not disposable to me.

When I called to find out if there was **any** way to have it fixed, I was told that Amazon does not do that (which I kind of knew) and that they do not offer/make replacement parts, and the reason why was becaus they normally offer the replacement plan. If my HDX had died before their "new" line had came out, I would have been offered the RP--and a new Kindle for a (her words) " considerable" discount. I don't have any problem paying a fair amount to have the HDX fixed--but to be told that I have no options other than buying a new device a device that has proven to break in less than two years of use...then as far as Amazon is concerned, you should just toss it. That is not reasonable and it sure is not good CS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I see it differently. 

I think they went above and beyond by offering a discount on the replacement. They've NEVER offered repairs in the nearly 8 years they've been selling kindles. I find their response perfectly reasonable and better than 'good' since they didn't just say, "there is nothing we can do."


----------

